# Nail trimming, anyone with experience with Dremel or similar?



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I got tired of sharp nails after trimming toenails and getting scratched so I went out and bought the dremel tool (the one specifically for pets). I used it tonight on Gemma's nails. She didn't mind it and it worked well, however, her fur got caught in the spinning part and I had to cut it out! Not sure I'd use it again for this reason. anyone else use it or have a different model/brand they'd recommend that doesn't have the problem of catching long hair?

This is the one I bought.

http://www.dremel.com/en-ca/tools/Pages/ToolDetail.aspx?pid=7300-PT


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah you have to be careful. Just read this on nail trimming a few minutes ago. http://drjeandoddspethealthresource.tumblr.com/


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I had heard of using a nylon stocking over the paw with the nails sticking through. Supposedly that keeps the hair away from the tool. Might be worth a try as long as you already paid for the dremel!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have used a Dremel for my non-Havs for years, however, because of Leo's longer hair I would be afraid of getting the hair caught up in the rotation. I did try a bit with a nylon over the nails but didn't really feel comfortable with it so I went back to clipping for Leo.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

I prefer to use a dremel to do my danes' nails, but I use a regular Sears Craftsman one - with a really coarse band. However, I had the same problem with the havs, and the hair.... I tried the panty hose thing, and it didn't work for me. THEN a friend showed me the original "Peticure" rotary nail file - it has a guard that goes over the band to keep the hair out - it's PERFECT! This is the one that plugs in, not the cordless one.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a make called Andis; it has a 'cut out' mechanism - if hair gets caught in it it stops. My dogs are getting really quite relaxed about it now that I've been working quite hard at clicker training a good response. I couldn't get on with the stockings, but what works for me is those mesh bags that things like satsumas come in. Or other kinds of fruit/vegetables. The mesh is wide, the nails go through it easily and quickly so you are not fiddling around trying to force nails through stocking, and enough hair is pulled back out of the way to make a much clearer view of the nails. It takes a bit of practice not to bunch them too close together, and to do it smoothly and without fussing the dog, particularly my wriggly puppy. All her nails are black, and I really hate using clippers, I don't want to set up nail-clip-phobia for life! Even my 6 year old is now getting quite happy with the grinder. Even I am getting more or less happy with it. Life is looking up! I thought I might try fishnet tights when I manage to wreck my only pair enough to be able to give up on them for me!! They might be even better than the fruit mesh?? I couldn't get on with the Peticure grinder, I found the safety guard really difficult, and the motor really feeble - the Andis has two speeds and even the lower one is hugely more effective than the Peticure; I also prefer the smaller size of the Andis - I personally found the Peticure fat and unwieldy to handle.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Lalla said:


> I have a make called Andis; it has a 'cut out' mechanism - if hair gets caught in it it stops. My dogs are getting really quite relaxed about it now that I've been working quite hard at clicker training a good response. I couldn't get on with the stockings, but what works for me is those mesh bags that things like satsumas come in. Or other kinds of fruit/vegetables. The mesh is wide, the nails go through it easily and quickly so you are not fiddling around trying to force nails through stocking, and enough hair is pulled back out of the way to make a much clearer view of the nails. It takes a bit of practice not to bunch them too close together, and to do it smoothly and without fussing the dog, particularly my wriggly puppy. All her nails are black, and I really hate using clippers, I don't want to set up nail-clip-phobia for life! Even my 6 year old is now getting quite happy with the grinder. Even I am getting more or less happy with it. Life is looking up! I thought I might try fishnet tights when I manage to wreck my only pair enough to be able to give up on them for me!! They might be even better than the fruit mesh?? I couldn't get on with the Peticure grinder, I found the safety guard really difficult, and the motor really feeble - the Andis has two speeds and even the lower one is hugely more effective than the Peticure; I also prefer the smaller size of the Andis - I personally found the Peticure fat and unwieldy to handle.


I recently replaced my old Dremel with the Andis Nail Grinder. It is much quieter and does a good job on my short-coated non-Havs. I will have to try the mesh fruit bag and see how that works for Leo.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Hope you get on well with the Andis and the mesh, Pucks104. Let us know?


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I recommend one at Petsmart, it's about $55 and not awkward to handle. I have used that kind for years on client dogs. Oster makes a cheaper cord one but it never lasted more than 2 weeks at the salon. Dremels should never be used to remove a lot of nail length because the friction heats up the nail and there is live tissue at the quick. But if you use it correctly to smooth out the rough edges of already short or clipped nails that is fine. One exception to that is if a dog really freaks out and panics for clippers but is much calmer for the grinder. Then you would want to do it frequently before you get a lot of nail growth. I do not use a grinder on my dog as she is fine for clippers and I am nervous about getting it caught in her long hair. I've caught it in mine and it really gets caught in the hair, plus it's no fun getting it out. I prefer using the lower speed as dogs tolerate that better and it makes the grinder last longer. The higher speed tends to burn out the battery receivers.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You can always take them for a walk on the road (acts as a nail file) for a walk. I do... I just cut the boys nails. Jack lets me....I have to put a soft muzzle on Dexter, he hates it. Then treats after the nail cutting procedure. I remember when I would sweat when I needed to cut the nails.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Or, as I think has already been suggested, train them to use a scratch board; I know someone with a Viszla who is brilliant at filing her own nails (the Viszla - not so clever, perhaps, if her owner can!). It doesn't work for back paws, but there are ways to do that, too, no doubt.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I use a dremmel- just wet their hair down (a quick dip of their feet in a cup of water works) then you can push the hair up the leg and its out of the way for dremmeling!
:becky:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I use a dremmel- just wet their hair down (a quick dip of their feet in a cup of water works) then you can push the hair up the leg and its out of the way for dremmeling!
> :becky:


What a good idea. Sometimes the simplest solutions evade the brain. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I use a dremmel- just wet their hair down (a quick dip of their feet in a cup of water works) then you can push the hair up the leg and its out of the way for dremmeling!
> :becky:


That's a much better idea than adding the extra time needed after a bath, which just prolongs the whole business. Great. I'll try it next Grinding Day!!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow, at a good idea. Charlie is getting better at allowing me to trim his nails but it does make the whole bath time experience a little stressful for both of us. Never thought of is so will definitely give it a try. Thanks Katie


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

MopTop Havanese said:


> I use a dremmel- just wet their hair down (a quick dip of their feet in a cup of water works) then you can push the hair up the leg and its out of the way for dremmeling!
> :becky:


It worked quite well. After Leo's bath tonight, I put him on the grooming table in the grooming slip then smoothed the wet hair on his paw back out of the way and used the Andis Nail Grinder to shorten and smooth his nails. I did all 4 paws with little fuss! Yeah! I didn't feel as comfortable using the grinder on his dew claws so I just snipped them after he was dry. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

